# Forfar Weekend 25/26 April



## Noodley (3 Apr 2009)

Anyone fancying an enjoyable weekend of cycling might like to have a look at these rides:

150 25 Apr Forfar Pitlochry 150
08:30 Sat BP £4.00 David Husband 

100 25 Apr Lochside Leisure CentreForfar Scone the Flat Way
09:00 Sat BP £4.00 Ron Harrow

50 26 Apr ForfarLeisure Centre Lintrathen Loop
10:00 Sun BP £4.00 David Husband 

100 26 Apr Lochside Leisure CentreForfar Glen Isla
09:00 Sun BP £4.00 Ron Harrow

I am aware a few beers have been organised for Saturday evening 

The rides are organised by a couple of guys from my club. Fantastic scenery and quiet roads.


----------



## fudgedog (4 Apr 2009)

Excuse my ignorance but I taket it the 150/100/50 is miles ? and what does BP stand for. Fairly new to cycling but a group of us are up to 50+ most Sundays preparing for the etape


----------



## mercurykev (4 Apr 2009)

fudgedog said:


> Excuse my ignorance but I taket it the 150/100/50 is miles ? and what does BP stand for. Fairly new to cycling but a group of us are up to 50+ most Sundays preparing for the etape



Is 150/100/50 km and BP stands for brevet populaire - it's an audax thing.

More info here: http://www.aukweb.net/cal/index.htm


----------



## Noodley (5 Apr 2009)

fudgedog said:


> Excuse my ignorance but I taket it the 150/100/50 is miles ? and what does BP stand for. Fairly new to cycling but a group of us are up to 50+ most Sundays preparing for the etape



Yes, as Kev says it km not miles. 

There should be a few people there from the spin class I go to who have entered the Etape Caledonia - they don't have much experience riding in a group so I have volunteered to help them get into a small group to learn about group riding before they have to ride with 3500 other cyclists in Pitlochry. 

So, Kev, be prepared to get recruited as part of the group to show them hand signals and how to take a turn at the front, etc.


----------



## fudgedog (6 Apr 2009)

Sounds good, I'll see what we are up to this weekend, I know we are out for a long one (60+) on Sunday. By the way now knowing your routes are km makes me feel better ( not smug) as we have been doing 50+ miles (Dundee - Dunkeld) building up for the etape. Did 48 yesterday really hard work against the wind most of the way, the thought of another 30+ on top for the etape seemed beyond us.


----------



## Noodley (6 Apr 2009)

fudgedog said:


> Sounds good, I'll see what we are up to this weekend, I know we are out for a long one (60+) on Sunday. By the way now knowing your routes are km makes me feel better ( not smug) as we have been doing 50+ miles (Dundee - Dunkeld) building up for the etape. Did 48 yesterday really hard work against the wind most of the way, the thought of another 30+ on top for the etape seemed beyond us.



We must have pssed one another, as I often head out to Dunkeld from Kirrie.

It was hard work yesterday. We were out for a couple of hours round Lintrathen and Ruthven area and I can feel it today. 

There are a few more audax events from Forfar in June as well if you fancy keeping up all the good work you have done training for the etape.


----------

